# VC zombies...come on lets give them some credit.



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok so I have been sitting hear drolling over the VC armybook while I am unpacking and a crazy thought hit me of wanting to play a all zombies ( with two corpse carts) list. The more I thought about it the more I looked at the zombies, then think some more.


They really are not a bad troop choice for what you get. Their cheap dont flee(nothing in our army does I know this) and with the corpse carts can gain always strikes first.
Not bad in my opinion.

And I am not saying go to a tourney with a all zombies army, just saying it could be interesting.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i have always imagined raising an army of zombies but they die so damn easily


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah the Zombie farm tactic, we have been discussing this at my LGC for a little while now, start with two largish blocks 30-40 deployed as horde and keep raising them increasing the units in size, hoping to recoup your losses in combat.

Only issue I see is protecting your caster and corpse carts, but with the new book not going to be much of an issue


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i saw a HE Vs VC game in progress when i showed up to games workshop to purchase the new tyranid tyrannofex and 35 HE Spearmen (7 x 5 if you wanted to know) got charged by a horde of zombies and inflicted a whopping 36 wounds (they had some augment spell cast on them where you get an extra attack) and the zombies killed a measly 5 Spearmen (extremely bad WS roll + crap characteristics + HE spearmen with 42 attacks with always strike first and re roll Failed WS rolls = powned)


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

stalarious said:


> They really are not a bad troop choice for what you get. Their cheap dont flee(nothing in our army does I know this) and with the corpse carts can gain always strikes first.


In 8th edition always strikes first is not so powerful, since you only reduce the attacks that come back if the enemy runs out of models to replace those in the fighting ranks.

The corpse carts are lovely models, though.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Its nice to see a High elf players face when Zombies negate the re rolls to his precious archer units


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well its nice cause you do a 18" heal and since it "targets" the carts they pop off their ability so the zombies lose the always strike last, its good senergy. And for me I was thinking run 4 to 5 units of zombies and since they can be raised past their starting size and if I remember correctly thier is a way to get 2d6+4 (correct me if im wrong) spell wise on raising zombies so getting them to insane size would not talk long if you have say 3 wizards to cover the field.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I can imagine against gunline armies it would be very effective, even resorting to gifting them 50vp's a time to gift your army free movement across the board. Once you start popping units up behind the neemy on the enemies flank it starts adding a lot of pressure on them to make the correct decisions


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

thats true our greatest strength and weakness is our spamming when used right it can be deadly even if all you use is zombies.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The summoned VC units are worth no VP's which is nice.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> The summoned VC units are worth no VP's which is nice.


Really? Thats something useful to know before I play my first game against them this weekend


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol you going to remind you opponent.lol (J/K I'm sure you will.)

EDIT: So to get back on topic I was thinking for this Idea necromancer would be ideal for this. Cheaper then vampires thou weaker in CC which I would not want to see them in anyways, the come with a special rule that I cant remember at the moment (I feel like a idiot, I blame work) and for a two for one special you can use the corpse carts as a mount for added protection.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I was planning on letting them through so can start stacking up points early, now thinking about contesting most casting attempts although I am fairly confident that I can hold up a zombie horde with a Warsphinx while my Chariots head for the caster/s


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> Really? Thats something useful to know before I play my first game against them this weekend


Yeah they used to be worth a flat 50vp in the old book, now they're worth nothing.

The last time I played against a Warsphinx it got beaten to death by a Spirit Host, muahahahaha


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn Ethereal units

mmm that reminds me, I must search my bitz box for you

I'll have a think after seeing the units in action this weekend as have no experience of the new book whatesoever and to be honest only seeing interweb rumours and OMG posts I been ignoring most of it. 

To be honest I can't see many issues with mounting Necro on a cart, increased range to spells as well (from base) and keep him/them safe in a pocket of troops (Bloodbowls moving cage tactic) would take some effort to get to him I would assume. Maybe drop some MR on them to ward against Death sniping and more than likely a lot of the new Empire stuff.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

A Necro on a cart is kind of a liability as you'll lose the Necro and the Cart when it gets shot and there's no real disadvantage to having them apart. Summoning hundreds of Zombies is something I've heard a lot about but never actually seen it happen. I would say roughly 90% of my IoN attempts are dispelled.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> A Necro on a cart is kind of a liability as you'll lose the Necro and the Cart when it gets shot and there's no real disadvantage to having them apart. Summoning hundreds of Zombies is something I've heard a lot about but never actually seen it happen. I would say roughly 90% of my IoN attempts are dispelled.


I played a friends VC a couple weeks back with my 1k lizard army... after 3 turns he had raised 2 zombie blocks that were so big he ran out of the 40 zombie pile he had brought and moved on to using the unit of 20 ghouls that I had annihilated as counts-as zombies. Must have been about 50 zombies on the board and since I was utterly ignoring them he was only raising them because he only had raise and IoN spells left (lost magic missile to a miscast).

I'm sure raising huge blocks of zombies all over the place can be a great tactic, but since I run a skirmishing, fast moving army it doesn't bother me. i just jumped on a ghoul unit with sallies, skinks and terradons (with drop rocks) then avoided dying, there are counters to blocks of zombies...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I see a list like this encountering real problems against the resurgence of khornate Woc lists.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Khornate WoC lists are the sort of thing that rapes VC... but free units of zombies thrown into their way can help to hold them up. You won't take many with you but at a cost of 0VP you might as well throw a free zombie unit in the way and let them have their overrun (plus 1") as their move each turn.
Just don't put anything important close behind your summond zombie units.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Yeah they used to be worth a flat 50vp in the old book, now they're worth nothing.
> 
> The last time I played against a Warsphinx it got beaten to death by a Spirit Host, muahahahaha


......Nice! Best iv pulled off is have my Hexwraiths rip apart a Horde of River trolls GAHAHAHAHA!

*COUGH*

Anyhow i always run 80 man blocks of zombies now since they more then pay for them selves and are easy to heal up


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah its a nice change over from when skeletons and zombies where stupidly overpriced for what they offered even back in 7tth.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well if I did a all zombies army this is the tactic idea i had.

You start off with your starting blocks the start filling in the gaps with the 0VP zombies units so that in the end my spell casters should be surrounded with zombies.Hopefully protecting them from harm.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

very boring to play with/against and if the opponent can deal with zombies then you've lost right from the outset... not a great tactic really.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well its more of a visual fun thing for me. I would find a guy that wouldnt mind playing against it. For me it is a end goal for my VC I really want to field a all zombie army never said I wanted to win.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> very boring to play with/against and if the opponent can deal with zombies then you've lost right from the outset... not a great tactic really.


Is when they have blood Knights\Black Knights as support along with some Varghiests and a spirithost or two..... >


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

@Azkaellon
Dude...that sounds like a skaven tactic. your not a rodent in vampire clothes are you....lol


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Is when they have blood KnightsBlack Knights as support along with some Varghiests and a spirithost or two..... >


... at which point it stops being an all-zombie army and becomes a fairly effective hammer and anvil army instead. Which I wouldn't say was boring for anyone and should be fairly effective.


As for an all-zombie army: if that's really what you want to do then go for it... but I would make it a 500, 750 or possibly 1k army max since you'll still have a huge number of zombies to buy/paint and it'll be most effective at that points level. Winning may not be important, but if you can't compete then its no fun for anyone.
A 2k+ zombie army with nothing else but a few characters would need a massive number of zombies between deployment and potential raises (I recon 5-600 would be about the minimum you would need to make a decent go of it).


----------

